# China attacks Taiwan?



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Do we provide assistance. 
Do we get involved? 
Do we provide actual help and bomb the ***** back to there side of the fence?


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> Do we provide assistance.
> Do we get involved?
> Do we provide actual help and bomb the ***** back to there side of the fence?


#3 sounds appropriate.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Watch your language. 

Do NOT reply with quite a post with language that is not allowed.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1. Turn around every inbound ship, demand all allies cut them off too, and buy nothing from them until they stop. 
2. Give em hell digitally. Open their Internet to the masses while screwing with their leadership and billionaires. 
3. Blow stuff up. Invading ships and aircraft under the Taiwan banner, deny everything and take no credit for any of it, 
4. Dust the dam.


----------



## Traumed2020 (Oct 19, 2020)

im for option 3


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not our problem...

But, we can and should hurt their economy by not buying cheap chicom crap for starters.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Not our problem...
> 
> But, we can and should hurt their economy by not buying cheap chicom crap for starters.


Two scenarios.

If Biden gets in, meh....

If Trump gets in, he goes in heavy for the Chinese economy, punishing any country that continues to do business with them.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to agree with Slippy on this. Kill their economy. However, India tried some of that and found out that it hurt them too. 

But, with that said it’s a fine line. They are our “allies” and if we do nothing what will our other allies think and do? OZ and the rest of SE Asia as China will not be embolden to take over the entire South China Sea (which despite the name, is NOT theirs). 

What will Russia do with Eastern Europe seeing that we did nothing with China and Taiwan?

But I do believe, regardless, if China does anything the shooting will start.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

China attacks Taiwan?

I don't care. There is nothing in Taiwan worth losing American lives over. Let the Japs deal with it. They are the ones most threatened by a Chinese invasion.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

All bets are off in CPC attacks Taiwan. First step would be to close all their diplomatic offices and identify all of the CPC sympathizers that are pushing their agenda in the West and deport them regardless of their citizenship status. Next crack down on Triads and Tongs as they are also assisting the CPC in Western nations so that they can run their counterfeiting, human smuggling and fentanyl operations without interference. Next cause massive infrastructure interference with cyber attacks while restricting food exports to China. Food will be the ultimate way to wage warfare. There are 1.7 billion people in China but only 100 million CPC members. Take out the CPC and China would revert to another contributing nation state. 

To date only the Australians have had the guts to stand up and call the CPC out for what they are. Good on them.

Godspeed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Inor said:


> China attacks Taiwan?
> 
> I don't care. There is nothing in Taiwan worth losing American lives over. Let the Japs deal with it. They are the ones most threatened by a Chinese invasion.


There is a lot more to it than just Taiwan, as mentioned above.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Inor said:


> China attacks Taiwan?
> 
> I don't care. There is nothing in Taiwan worth losing American lives over. Let the Japs deal with it. They are the ones most threatened by a Chinese invasion.


You should care. If the Rabid Panda is not dealt with millions of Western lives will be lost. The CPC is already deeply entrenched in Western Democracies and trying to manipulate them. They are even playing with elections, pouring millions of doses of drugs onto our streets and launching daily cyber attacks. They are funding groups to tear the country apart and when everything collapses they'll be there to offer "Humanitarian Aid" which is just another word conquest and the stripping of our natural resources. China needs Lebensraum. Look what has happened in Tibet. Hong Kong was lost while the West was dealing with a virus that was created in China. China needs to make its move on Taiwan in the next 6-8 months, before the West gets this 'simple flu" under control. You should care.

Godspeed.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Alteredstate said:


> Do we provide assistance.
> Do we get involved?
> Do we provide actual help and bomb the ***** back to there side of the fence?


We stay out of the actual war but arm the Taiwanese with mega firepower. Also, make it perfectly clear to the Chinese that they are NOT to damage or threaten any American assets.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If we are asked to help, we help.
If we are not, we don't.

Regardless of either of the above scenarios, we should be starving the red panda.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

China will take Taiwan from the inside . Just like what is happening here. But to play the game if China was to attack . Our response will 100% depend on who is sitting in the White house. Not the party but the person. Many so called GOP members would sit back and do nothing until it was to late.
Once on the ground China is in charge. Main reason is china would not care how many die . They never have.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

In the post election chaos of who really won, reported Covid spikes, rioting and cities burning, China will invade Taiwan. We will be to preoccupied to respond.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> In the post election chaos of who really won, reported Covid spikes, rioting and cities burning, China will invade Taiwan. We will be to preoccupied to respond.


We have 450,000 National Guard.

We have 1.3 million active military.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Robie said:


> We have 450,000 National Guard.
> 
> We have 1.3 million active military.


At it's closest point Taiwan is separated by approximately 50 miles of water. China's air force could suppress Taiwan's and allow an invasion force to land. Taiwan's army is approximately 130,000. China would roll up their army in short order and place anti air and anti shipping missiles while they continue to land ground forces. We could have 2-3 carrier strike groups in the area in a few days but their land bases are close by. Do we go nuclear or try to land a Marine Expeditionary Force assuming a MEU's ships could get through the anti shipping missiles? Either option would be massive loss of life. Let's just hope that the post election chaos that could happen here doesn't convince them that it is the time to regain Taiwan because diplomacy and economic sanctions if they do it are the best hope.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One good thing that would come from it. It would force any American held interests in China to either come home or go to another country to make America's insatiable desire for plastic junk.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I vote #3. Nukem till they glow.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Last I heard the Chicoms would have to stick with making war on Taiwan with an air campain..missles Rockets etc. They lack an expeditionary force capable of an actual invasion...but I aint heard lately. Maybe that can do it now with their artificial islands and such things.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> The CPC is already deeply entrenched in Western Democracies and trying to manipulate them. They are even playing with elections, pouring millions of doses of drugs onto our streets and launching daily cyber attacks. They are funding groups to tear the country apart and when everything collapses they'll be there to offer "Humanitarian Aid" which is just another word conquest and the stripping of our natural resources.


And precisely NONE of those issues would be stopped or even slowed down by sending our men and women to battle. We have been at war for nearly 20 years and have accomplished nothing useful or lasting. I cannot ask a single service member to be killed or injured in some other overseas shithole until we get our own domestic house in order.



CapitalKane49p said:


> China needs Lebensraum. Look what has happened in Tibet. Hong Kong was lost while the West was dealing with a virus that was created in China. China needs to make its move on Taiwan in the next 6-8 months, before the West gets this 'simple flu" under control. You should care.
> 
> Godspeed.


I do not care about Tibet or Hong Kong. Tibet and China have been in a state of war for over 1000 years. Hong Kong was given to the Red Chinese by the BRITISH in 1997. If anybody should have stood up for the people of Hong Kong it should have been the British since they allowed the problem to happen in the first place.

Screw that! I am tired of paying for foreign wars. I am tired of asking our service members to fight and die paying for the freedom of foreigners (that hate us anyway) while our freedoms are being eroded at home. No more. The rest of the world can rot for all I care.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Inor said:


> And precisely NONE of those issues would be stopped or even slowed down by sending our men and women to battle. We have been at war for nearly 20 years and have accomplished nothing useful or lasting. I cannot ask a single service member to be killed or injured in some other overseas shithole until we get our own domestic house in order.
> 
> I do not care about Tibet or Hong Kong. Tibet and China have been in a state of war for over 1000 years. Hong Kong was given to the Red Chinese by the BRITISH in 1997. If anybody should have stood up for the people of Hong Kong it should have been the British since they allowed the problem to happen in the first place.
> 
> Screw that! I am tired of paying for foreign wars. I am tired of asking our service members to fight and die paying for the freedom of foreigners (that hate us anyway) while our freedoms are being eroded at home. No more. The rest of the world can rot for all I care.


Exactly. We are NOT the policemen of the entire globe (otherwise interpreted as the military arm of the U.N.). All of our resources should be utilized to make and KEEP us the sovereign Big Boy on the Block. Economically. Militarily. No more "police actions" voted in by the United Nations. No more little wars for crony capitalism. Just the straight stuff, no ice: constitutional freedom, free market capitalism, and too big to f4ck with.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know that it's a question of if, but rather when China takes Taiwan. China will wait till after the election irregardless. The difference between a Biden Presidency and a Trump presidency and whether or not we descend into chaos will change the dynamic. Whether or not we should defend Taiwan or not is probably irrelevant, we most likely will be forced to render some form of aid. I mean, since when has it mattered whether or not it's our business anyway? Should we? No. Will we? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m no military expert. But from what I’ve read, China has a very minimal capacity as far as amphibious assault capability. So they can air assault Taiwan but Taiwan has a pretty modern army so I doubt that China can actually take the island by invasion right now. Maybe in 5 years. If we keep selling (and delivering) modern aircraft and air defense weapons to Taiwan, I don’t think China can sucessfully take the island. But they can certainly cause a lot of damage from the air. Any attack would also certainly cause additional backlash against China. But at thus point I don’t think China cares much.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm no military expert. But from what I've read, China has a very minimal capacity as far as amphibious assault capability. So they can air assault Taiwan but Taiwan has a pretty modern army so I doubt that China can actually take the island by invasion right now. Maybe in 5 years. If we keep selling (and delivering) modern aircraft and air defense weapons to Taiwan, I don't think China can sucessfully take the island. But they can certainly cause a lot of damage from the air. Any attack would also certainly cause additional backlash against China. But at thus point I don't think China cares much.


It's my understanding as well that China lacks amphibious assault craft and Taiwan has limited landing beaches. Taiwan has a well equipped and well trained army and air force. But, I am thinking if unopposed by outside forces, China will have it's way in the end.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US has spent Trillions of tax payer dollars "fighting the spread of communism" in countries that don't mean 2 shits to us. Yet communism is spreading in the US faster than a California wild-fire and yet we don't do a damn thing to stop it? But god Forbid anything disrupt the manufacturing of our plastic junk in a country halfway 'round the world... HA!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What if we are unable to get the domestic house in order because of China's infiltration / infestation into the house?



Inor said:


> And precisely NONE of those issues would be stopped or even slowed down by sending our men and women to battle. We have been at war for nearly 20 years and have accomplished nothing useful or lasting. I cannot ask a single service member to be killed or injured in some other overseas shithole until we get our own domestic house in order.
> 
> I do not care about Tibet or Hong Kong. Tibet and China have been in a state of war for over 1000 years. Hong Kong was given to the Red Chinese by the BRITISH in 1997. If anybody should have stood up for the people of Hong Kong it should have been the British since they allowed the problem to happen in the first place.
> 
> Screw that! I am tired of paying for foreign wars. I am tired of asking our service members to fight and die paying for the freedom of foreigners (that hate us anyway) while our freedoms are being eroded at home. No more. The rest of the world can rot for all I care.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Not our problem...
> 
> But, we can and should hurt their economy by not buying cheap chicom crap for starters.


If Taiwan falls, China has the run of the Pacific. Yeah he's a Canuck, but sometimes he gets it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Both China and little Kim Bong Dong do not yet have the offensive nuclear capability that we do. Maybe it’s time to start thinking about a pre-emptive strike to send these two nations back about a hundred years or so. That would solve a tremendous number of our present and soon-to-be problems.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Both sides have made plans I'm sure


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm no military expert. But from what I've read, China has a very minimal capacity as far as amphibious assault capability. So they can air assault Taiwan but Taiwan has a pretty modern army so I doubt that China can actually take the island by invasion right now. Maybe in 5 years. If we keep selling (and delivering) modern aircraft and air defense weapons to Taiwan, I don't think China can sucessfully take the island. But they can certainly cause a lot of damage from the air. Any attack would also certainly cause additional backlash against China. But at thus point I don't think China cares much.


Taiwan has been preparing for war with the mainland ever since Mao drove the general there.

The have quite a antiaircraft defense system, all the beaches have fortification with the latest anti ship missile systems in place,

in depth.

Some of our most important listening station are located there.

A few decades ago the mainland did some off shore bombardment(recon by fire) of the coastline,

got their asses handed to them by the shore batteries.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Inor said:


> And precisely NONE of those issues would be stopped or even slowed down by sending our men and women to battle. We have been at war for nearly 20 years and have accomplished nothing useful or lasting. I cannot ask a single service member to be killed or injured in some other overseas shithole until we get our own domestic house in order.
> 
> I do not care about Tibet or Hong Kong. Tibet and China have been in a state of war for over 1000 years. Hong Kong was given to the Red Chinese by the BRITISH in 1997. If anybody should have stood up for the people of Hong Kong it should have been the British since they allowed the problem to happen in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------

